# VorTech MP10 or MP20?



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I am looking into gettin a VorTech for my 55 gallon 48" tank but i'm not sure which would be better the MP10 or MP20. I have mostly soft corals with a couple of LPS but most of my corals are low flow with only a couple that like high flow. So my question is would the MP10 be enough? or the MP20 be too much? I'm just not sure which one to get.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

squidgetyo12 said:


> I am looking into gettin a VorTech for my 55 gallon 48" tank but i'm not sure which would be better the MP10 or MP20. I have mostly soft corals with a couple of LPS but most of my corals are low flow with only a couple that like high flow. So my question is would the MP10 be enough? or the MP20 be too much? I'm just not sure which one to get.


Here the thing Vortech doesn't make the mp20 anymore. The only ones left are the ones that vender's have on there shelves. If you have a problem down the line it maybe hard to find parts for it. I have a mp40w on a 75gal. tank. I believe with as narrow as a standard 55gal. a mp10 would work. One thing I would suggest is maybe hide a modded maxi jet down low behind your rock work opposite the vortech to help with the under tow.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much, I did not kno they stopped making the MP20. Right now im planning on gettin the MP10 mostly because of the cost. If needed i have a Taam SEIO 530 and 320 and also a koralia nano to use to get rid of dead spots and such.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

squidgetyo12 said:


> Thank you very much, I did not kno they stopped making the MP20. Right now im planning on gettin the MP10 mostly because of the cost. If needed i have a Taam SEIO 530 and 320 and also a koralia nano to use to get rid of dead spots and such.


 No problem... Placement will be the key. Lets see some pictures of the tank.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/?action=view&current=001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is the tank. The other pictures are just because i like to show off my tank =].

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/?action=view&current=002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/?action=view&current=003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/?action=view&current=005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/?action=view&current=008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/?action=view&current=007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa422/hockeymidget12/007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice!!! and it will look even better minus the power heads. Thanks for the pics


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you. Yeah I agree vortech here I come!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Keep us posted.


----------

